# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Mullet, not just a hairstyle from the 1980's!

## kimjon

Picture explains everything...fast swimming, deep clear water...tricky shooting, but fun :Have A Nice Day: 



Kj

----------


## Gibo

Macs hop rocker may have been more suitable  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

It's a lot easier with a net  :Wink:

----------


## longrange308

Full credit, these and kaiwhai? Spelling. Are dam hard to shoot in the water let alone from the surface

----------


## craigc

Am I wrong or is the arrow without fletchings? And if I'm right, why?

----------


## Tommy

Wow that is impressive!

----------


## kiwijames

> Full credit, these and kaiwhai? Spelling. Are dam hard to shoot in the water let alone from the surface


Definitely look like mullet on my screen. Dumb as a box of rocks but I couldn't shoot one with a bow I bet.

----------


## kimjon

> Am I wrong or is the arrow without fletchings? And if I'm right, why?


Hi Craig

The arrows are solid fiberglass rods, made from those electric fence standards that every townie uses as a walking stick if you've ever been to fielddays here in Hamilton.

The fletches aren't required as the weight of the arrow overcomes a lot of the issues, plus the distances shot at are comparatively much shorter than a normal archery shot.

At the back of the arrow is a small pronounced tab, this will hit the orange slider that the string is attached too. This way you can safely have the string starting out front of the bow away from getting tangled up, but in flight the slider will slip to the back of the arrow until it hits the tab.

Who every came up with these ideas must have done a lot of trial and error testing (or possibly lost a finger, then thought up a better way?) as this system works very well and is safe to use.

If any of you are curious, I'd be happy to take you out to try your luck on koi carp in the northern waikato rivers.

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Koi carp


That's me at piako river near Thames.


And forum member Rambo with his crossbow fishing bow that I made for him so he could enter the koi carp classic. 

kj

----------


## MSL

Where's the koi carp classic held? I'm visiting a farm now where people do a lot of carp fishing, in taupiri.

----------


## kimjon

Held at lake Wahi (Huntly). 

I no longer enter the koi carp classic, as some people at my work packed a sad and said it was a conflict of interest. In the years I did do it, I came dead last... so the "conflict of interest" never gave any form of competitive advantage :Grin: .

But the organisers do a great job and I'd recommend it to anyone. Compared to other hunting comps, I've found this one really friendly and people tend to not take it or themselves too seriously, it's more about the spirit of competition, which is very fun and friendly.

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Had another go at the mullet...top secrete location haha...



Don't tell anyone :Wink: 

Kj

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@kimjon id be keen to get into some koi's with you again at some point still have the bow you built me and have re tipped all the arrows but I haven't managed to get it out since I last seen you 
my new boat might be a little tighter in some of those small cannals but still do able would make a fantastic shooting platform as its super stable no issue standing up and walking around I hope your using those mullet they are fantastic to eat smoked or for bait 

cheers
darryn

----------


## kimjon

> @kimjon id be keen to get into some koi's with you again at some point still have the bow you built me and have re tipped all the arrows but I haven't managed to get it out since I last seen you 
> my new boat might be a little tighter in some of those small cannals but still do able would make a fantastic shooting platform as its super stable no issue standing up and walking around I hope your using those mullet they are fantastic to eat smoked or for bait 
> 
> cheers
> darryn


My man! Good to hear from you, and for sure we can do that. That was the last koi carp classic I did (with you) as someone got all funny about me and complained to my work. I guess they didn't see where we placed in the competition eh :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Anyway, you're always welcome down here.

Kim

P.s. the mullet are in the freezer for bait. Lovely smoked...but I'm not so keen on eating them out out the waikato river (50/50 water and cow shit).

----------

